# Who here got their GED?



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I have to get it sometime soon, but I'm very anxious about the math section. 
Was anyone else anxious about getting it? 
Did you find it hard? (what parts)
Did you have to retake it? 
Did you take a Ged class, if so how was it?

Sorry for all the questions, thanks for reading.

Oh also wondering what you did after that? College? etc.


----------



## Campeador (Jul 5, 2011)

*Was anyone else anxious about getting it?* I was very nervous when I went in to take the actual test. Not because of the content of the test, but because I was put in a social situation. Once I got seated and the test was handed out, though, all my nervousness went away and I became 100% focused.

*Did you find it hard? *None of it was very hard because I studied and took lots of practice tests so I fully knew what to expect. The essay is the most stressful though.

*Did you have to retake it?* No

*Did you take a GED class?* Did not take a class. Instead, I bought this book. It was immensely valuable. There are lots of practice tests in there, and those are really the key to doing well. Don't stress about the math. My advice would be to buy the official calculator (Casio fx-260) and the aforementioned book and study up. Give yourself daily & weekly study quotas and stick to them. You'll master the stuff in no time.

I got a 3860/4000 with perfect scores in reading, science, and social studies. Afterwards, I applied to several different universities (after taking the ACT & SAT) and got accepted to all of them. The only major downside to getting a GED is that you are disqualified from most scholarships.

One thing I noticed was that the testers were very lax with the rules. They didn't enforce the time requirements and even let people use their phones. Don't count on this though. It's imperative that you make sure you can complete the test within the timeframe.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

*Was anyone else anxious about getting it?* Honey, stress is my middle name. Especially since I hadn't been to school in nearly a decade and so I was very nervous at the thought of failing, so I studied like a banshee.

*Did you find it hard? (what parts) *The parts I was most nervous about was the essay because I really am not well-informed on a lot of topics and I was nervous the topic they'd assign me was something I'd have no clue what to write about but thankfully that's not what happened. But as for the test overall, I found it to be quite simple. And this is someone who had been out of school for almost a decade! Also, I took LOTS of online practice tests and the tests in the prep book frequently, so that helped.

*Did you have to retake it? *No! Thankfully not. I passed with flying colors, fortunately.

*Did you take a Ged class, if so how was it?* I did simply because it gave me something to do and my stepdad didn't want me being a homebody, so this was my chore. It was...okay. They weren't very helpful but they let you take practice tests and take home books, which is nice, but I used McGraw Hills GED book, which is basically ©The Bible when it comes to GED prep books. My mother got me that one.

*Sorry for all the questions, thanks for reading.* Not a problem. If you have any questions, PM me. 
*
Oh also wondering what you did after that? College? etc. *I'm starting college at the end of the month.

Also, as for the math, I was surprised at how simple it was. There was barely any algebra or geometry. Most of it consisted of statistical problems as well as percents. I remember breathing a sigh of relief when I saw what was on the math section of the test. Also, they are kind enough to let you use a calculator and they give you a sheet of paper with the math formulas, so it's not too bad.

Basically, if you possess good reading comprehension skills, then you should be okay. Because the GED test itself is essentially a reading test.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

*Was anyone else anxious about getting it?*
I was a bit cause I really didn't want to go back again and retake it, but I just went with the flow and went with it.

*Did you find it hard? (what parts)*
I found it pretty easy, I asked a couple people before taking it and they suggested to just study. Although I wasn't too happy about the math part! I've always sucked at math but I made sure to study in the parts I really needed help on before hand.

*Did you have to retake it? *
No thank God I passed on my first try.

*Did you take a Ged class, if so how was it?*
I didn't take a class for it but did study with the pre-GED workbooks. I studied for the science and math section the most because I needed to work on it.

*Oh also wondering what you did after that? College? etc*. 
I passed my GED and got my certificate but since I went to continuation school where they help you also attain your high school diploma as well by doing packets of work independently to make up credits to pass. I just need 20 more hours of this computer class and hopefully should be graduating in January. 
I do plan on going to college in the upcoming year and further my studies

Hope this was helpful to you Hun if you have anymore questions feel free to msg me as well wish you good luck


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Bump! Will be taking my G.E.D test in a month so I want get more input from other people using this


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Was anyone else anxious about getting it? YES!

Did you find it hard? (what parts) Just the essay part and the math

Did you have to retake it? yes 3 times

Did you take a Ged class, if so how was it? yes and I learned more math than when I did when I was in high school!


Oh also wondering what you did after that? College? etc.
I just got it back in august 2011 now I'm gonna go to college.


----------



## Alice6d (Jun 27, 2013)

I passed my GED 6 months ago, it was such a great feeling. Now I run a website (just started) that lists all GED programs & classes and also have some funny/inspirational pics.

The math was killing. Seriously.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

In all honesty, i though the GED is a joke. I was as uneducated as they come before taking the exam; I never even went to high school. On the other hand, I did take the exam nearly 3 years ago, so it may have changed. Take everything I say with a grain or two of salt. 

From what I recall, the math portion was made up of percentages, decimals, basic shape measurements and ratios.... no algebra!!! 

I enrolled into one class, but found it worthless. The class covered material that really wasn't on the test. 

Here is my advise: 
Use YouTube. It was very helpful for me. Also, don't spend a lick of time worrying about anything outside of math, as well as being capable of a basic 5 paragraph essay. This is because the "science" and "history" portions are simply read a passage, then answer a multi choice question. 

I went on to da koomuity Kallaj afterward:troll I'm practically done with my lower division and I will be transferring next fall. I suppose it turned out alright.


----------

